# Jeanneau blue paint problems



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone had any blue hull paint problems?
I have a Jeanneau 49DS new 2006 with a blue hull. But the paint has 'fender' rubbed off within 18 months!


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gel Coat?*

Was the hull gel coat molded in blue from the factory or was a white hull painted blue?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Boy, that;'s a lousy situation. Do you leave your boat in a slip? If so you should have cloth boots on your fenders to limit abrasions on the hull. If you don't, I'm not too sure this situation qualifies as a Jeanneau problem.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CGMojo said:


> Was the hull gel coat molded in blue from the factory or was a white hull painted blue?


The hull was painted at the factory.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingfool said:


> Boy, that;'s a lousy situation. Do you leave your boat in a slip? If so you should have cloth boots on your fenders to limit abrasions on the hull. If you don't, I'm not too sure this situation qualifies as a Jeanneau problem.


Uh yea! I have had blue boats before and I really do know how to look after them! I was just enquiring if anyone had a similar problem with this particular model.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Lancey said:


> Uh yea! I have had blue boats before and I really do know how to look after them! I was just enquiring if anyone had a similar problem with this particular model.


How was he supos to know that...you asked for help.. you will get help *and* advice..calm down with the attitude dude.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well known problem with any dark painted hull. Technical term is "fender rash". NOT a boat BRAND issue...a paint issue.


----------

